# DIUI after DIVF



## Fat Mary (Jul 7, 2009)

HI all, hope someone can help. Anyone else done ivf then iui??

me & DH 2x failed DIVF attempts this year, I have a blocked tube but stimmed well both sides.
Initally our clinic said do DIVF first to see how my own fertility was (which makes sense), then we could have 2 DIUIs after that if needed.  We have 4 frosties on ice for FET next year, but now the clinic say DIUI should have been done first, not much of an option as only a 10% chance of success, so have suggested DIVF private if it comes to that (may not be able to afford it).  Im thinking........... take all options if offered.....any thoughts.  

I've got this therory (please don't laugh or think i'm stupid) that i've only tried to get pg twice,  so my body is unsure what to do, so the more chances I give it ie iui it will eventually work out what to do and accept my embryos and implant cos with treatment you don't have that luxury of ttc every month .............does any of that make any sense, or am I just p***ing in the wind and go for the most sucessful option of another DIVF if needed.

FM


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2009)

Not sure what to advise about treatment fat mary but just wanted to wish you luck with whatever you decide      xxx


----------



## lulumead (May 29, 2008)

hello...I am normally over on the singlies board but I am thinking of switching back to IUI's.  I did 3 natural iui's which didn't work, then had an hycosy where my tubes went into spasm and they couldn't tell if blocked or not! So i went onto mild IVF, 3 attempts later (1st was a biochemical) no luck so I am thinking surely as I have good hormone levels, no issues (that I know of), have produced 2 embies each time to put back it might just be a matter of time and IUI would give me more goes...any thoughts anyone?
xx


----------



## Magic3s (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi,
I am thinking the same Lulumead. We are hoping to get pregnant in 2010 so will do as many DIUIs as possibly can next year. It will cost us much less than having IVF,also is less stress on my body and I feel that we will have more chance for a baby by having treatment every other month than by just having one IVF in one year-could not possibly afford more.... 

Bimbo


----------

